# Rotary pump replacement for Gaggia Classic



## delatroy (Apr 18, 2018)

Couldn't find much about anything on this on the forum surprisingly









Is it possible to replace the standard pump with a rotary pump on the Gaggia Classic? My standard one isn't that accurate / consistent so I want to upgrade.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

That's like buying a radio for by hyundai pony!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

delatroy said:


> Couldn't find much about anything on this on the forum surprisingly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are you expecting to gain from this "upgrade"?

Just seems crazy to me.


----------



## delatroy (Apr 18, 2018)

More precise pressure control and consistency


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Classic is a canny little machine for what it is. I think (its late at night!) that the most successful mods done are fitting a pid, doing something to the opv and changing the steam arm. Those make quite a difference but at the end of the day, it is still just what it is. I do not think a rotary would fit inside though I am happy to be wrong, and I just think you might be better off spending your hard earned on a used machine, with or without a rotary pump


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

It's been done before. From memory the pump was in a cupboard under the machine & it was plumbed in too.


----------



## dev (Jul 28, 2017)

delatroy said:


> Couldn't find much about anything on this on the forum surprisingly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you actually mean by "isn't accurate/consistent"? How do you appreciate this lack of accuracy/consistency?


----------



## JojoS (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

delatroy said:


> Couldn't find much about anything on this on the forum surprisingly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would be an upgrade that would deliver no benefits at all. If you are dissatisfied with the performance of the machine you would be better off selling it and upgrading to something better.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

JojoS said:


>


what on earth?!


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

DavecUK said:


> I would be an upgrade that would deliver no benefits at all. If you are dissatisfied with the performance of the machine you would be better off selling it and upgrading to something better.


And then there's folk throwing multiple turbos in their Civic's engine bay for no obvious reason.

Seems about on par with above video regarding health and safety...


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

It cheered me up seeing that video though, and reminded me very much of the Smashinator 5,000,000 from the other thread this morning. "I load ze beans in portafilter, my wife she hide behind van, I go hide in the shed and pull a long string, and we have smashing espresso!"

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

hotmetal said:


> It cheered me up seeing that video though, and reminded me very much of the Smashinator 5,000,000 from the other thread this morning. "I load ze beans in portafilter, my wife she hide behind van, I go hide in the shed and pull a long string, and we have smashing espresso!"
> 
> ___
> 
> Eat, drink and be merry


Lunatics be lunatic...


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Frankenstein experiment:whistle:


----------



## dev (Jul 28, 2017)

JojoS said:


>


Silent, accurate and totally consistent. Gaggia should sell it as an optional extra.


----------

